# Necesito manuales de Admiral k2107 y Cyberlux md-tvcx-14jp



## ZERNICALO (May 11, 2016)

Buenas a todos los que integran este foro.
Solícito de uds me ayuden en la adquisición de los planos de un televisor admiral k2107 ya que tengo dificultades por falta de esto.
Tambien tengo otro tv cyberlux md -tvcx-14jp
altamente agradecido a quien me haga el favor de enviármelo o a que pagina me puedo dirigir para descargarlo ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2016)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## hellfire4 (Jul 13, 2016)

Lo 1º, apenas el diagrama, lo 2º, pues no hubo suerte colega


----------

